# Grade 3 seperated shoulder



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Had that injury eons ago when I played rugby (in the twin cities no less). Just took time off rugby and it healed up fine. Rugby is a heck of alot harder on your bod than snowboarding fwiw. I went on to play for another decade with no issues and have had no issues in other sports since.

However, highly recommend a good ortho if you don't already have one...always pays off to be sure about your path forward in healing as best you can.

Good luck & speedy healing!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I agree with the bolded below. You should definitely get it checked out by a good ortho, if you haven't already. You don't want a nagging shoulder injury to haunt you the rest of your life.



Viper21 said:


> Rugby is a heck of alot harder on your bod than snowboarding fwiw.
> 
> *However, highly recommend a good ortho if you don't already have one...always pays off to be sure about your path forward in healing as best you can.*
> 
> Good luck & speedy healing!


Odd comparison in red. As someone who has played Rugby and still snowboards, I disagree for the most part. I mean, sure if you casually snowboard down the mountain at 25-30 MPH and never push yourself, Rugby is harder on the body. But, if you are constantly pushing your limits, your body will let you know about it in the years to come. No disrespect to Rugby players, those guys are beasts, but I would say that each sport when performed at a high level, leave a high chance that you can have a career ending injury. If you have ever taken a fall at 50 mph+, not a slide out, but an actual spinning, smacking and/or twisting fall, you will feel it for weeks.

Now, had you said that Rugby is worse for your dental plan and your perfect nose, I would agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I’m 45. I went over the handlebars this year on 9/12 and ended up with what looked to me like a grade 3 separation, though ortho told me it was right on the edge - he would still call it a 2. (X-ray here: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn5KL08gNSj/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=z7354s9sh0gu). I went to the ER immediately, but couldn’t get into the ortho until a couple weeks later.

I got back on a road bike about 6 weeks later and back on my mtb for easy rides around 8. I did some serious rides at Thanksgiving so that was 10 weeks. I did PT at least a couple times a week from 4-8 weeks. It helped significantly. I have been bad about continuing strengthening with bands the last few months. 

For the most part it is been fine. I have some occasional pain/tightness in my upper trap. I consciously work to relax that muscle as I’m driving a lot and carry stress there. The last couple months has been a lot better than the first few months. 

Yesterday I was having some rather significant pain hiking the ridge to Aspen Highlands Bowl. I had a light pack with my snowboard attached and was hiking with ski poles. It felt like something was rubbing badly or dislocating slightly. I don’t know if the pack strap was pressing down on the separated clavicle or what, but fuck it hurt. I had some pain XC skiing a while back as well so maybe it’s the pole planting motion/force that is the problem. This is 5 months post injury. 

Do with this info as you will. At the very least, do all the PT you can!


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

MMSlasher said:


> I agree with the bolded below. You should definitely get it checked out by a good ortho, if you haven't already. You don't want a nagging shoulder injury to haunt you the rest of your life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I played internationally (at a pretty high level) we had a teammate die on the field. I stand by my statement. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Viper21 said:


> I played internationally (at a pretty high level) we had a teammate die on the field. I stand by my statement. We can agree to disagree.


This is going to be fun.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Kenai said:


> This is going to be fun.


Nope, unsubscribed. Don't need the bullshit.

BTDT, don't need someone that has no clue lecturing me about what I did that basically was at a professional level.

Have fun...arguing with yourself!


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Get it checked out throughly and get it treated by an ortho Im 56 and it just takes longer to heal when I have sports injuries.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Viper21 said:


> Nope, unsubscribed. Don't need the bullshit.
> 
> BTDT, don't need someone that has no clue lecturing me about what I did that basically was at a professional level.
> 
> Have fun...arguing with yourself!


Butthurt much? I thought his response and yours were both perfectly fine. He wasn’t “lecturing” you. Your response was polite and amusing. You both have different experiences with both sports. No biggie. Don’t get all worked up about a difference of opinion on the interwebz.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a grade 2/3 ACL tear right now from a jump I didn't look at. Rushed back from Japan because I was told have the operation within 2 weeks or you're ruined. Not true, but you should go to a physio who will do basically nothing but wait for it to settle down and then give you 30 solid minutes of exercises which will continually annoy but strengthen it. Took a month for mine to settle before I could do exercises and I have only been doing them for 4 days, think I have many, many more days ahead of me AT 7 days a week. Still can't lie on my right side, could have been my left hand but noooo.

Shitty injury, but could have been your head/neck very easily. Side note, after a broken nose, this is THE most common injury for rugby players according to my physio, who is the physio for the Australian Rugby & team and Noosa Rugby for many years.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I had the same thing along with a labrum tare in my left shoulder, although it was caused in a wrestling match not snowboarding.

My only advice would be to seek out good professional care, including a hands on physical therapist who knows manual therapy, not someone who is just going to give you a photocopied paper of exercises and tell you to do this many sets/reps

And let surgery the very very very last option!

Best of luck in your recovery!


----------



## Spencer Olson (Mar 16, 2019)

Well I appreciate all the information from all of you thanks!! I went to urgent care the day after it happened and had a x-ray which came back negative. The moron (In my opinion) dr. said no break no worries and sent me home. Three days later i scheduled a ortho appointment an he told me i have level 3 sep. shoulder. I was kinda surprised because i had pretty good ROM and the pain wasnt that intense to be honest. In my defense i try to get to the boxing gym 2-3 times a week and I think my shoulder strength may have helped from making things worse pain wise from the crash, or possibly having to deal with a straight dislocation. Anyway the ortho didnt really give me any restrictions other than light duty at work (electrician) for a few weeks. Next week i start with a PT so we will see how that goes i guess. Being i just started boarding at 39 more than a few people have told me to trade my board for skees but damn i really like snowboarding......maybe i am getting into this shit to late in life lol.....thoughts????


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Spencer Olson said:


> Well I appreciate all the information from all of you thanks!! I went to urgent care the day after it happened and had a x-ray which came back negative. The moron (In my opinion) dr. said no break no worries and sent me home. Three days later i scheduled a ortho appointment an he told me i have level 3 sep. shoulder. I was kinda surprised because i had pretty good ROM and the pain wasnt that intense to be honest. In my defense i try to get to the boxing gym 2-3 times a week and I think my shoulder strength may have helped from making things worse pain wise from the crash, or possibly having to deal with a straight dislocation. Anyway the ortho didnt really give me any restrictions other than light duty at work (electrician) for a few weeks. Next week i start with a PT so we will see how that goes i guess. Being i just started boarding at 39 more than a few people have told me to trade my board for skees but damn i really like snowboarding......maybe i am getting into this shit to late in life lol.....thoughts????


Started snowboarding at 40 and have gotten better every year - currently 54 and working on my level 3 instructor certification.
Tell those people to take their old useless bodies and attitudes out to pasture at the seniors home and shove those skis up their _____!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Spencer Olson said:


> Being i just started boarding at 39 more than a few people have told me to trade my board for skees but damn i really like snowboarding......maybe i am getting into this shit to late in life lol.....thoughts????


More than a few people are idiots.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Kenai said:


> This is going to be fun.


Haha, we had two different opinions. I wasn't even going got try and convince him otherwise since he knew someone that died playing Rugby. I mean, no one has ever died snowboarding.:blahblah:



Viper21 said:


> Nope, unsubscribed. Don't need the bullshit.
> 
> BTDT, don't need someone that has no clue lecturing me about what I did that basically was at a professional level.
> 
> Have fun...arguing with yourself!


I didn't think I was lecturing at all. Just disagreeing. You may want to get your head checked out, with all that CTE going around in Football players, I'm sure Rugby players may suffer the same. What does "I did that basically was at a professional level" mean. Were you professional or not? But seriously, I played Rugby at the college level, which is basically the 1 step below professional level for the most part. So, I have a little clue about the sport. ANYWAYZ unsubscribed as well....



Spencer Olson said:


> Well I appreciate all the information from all of you thanks!! I went to urgent care the day after it happened and had a x-ray which came back negative. The moron (In my opinion) dr. said no break no worries and sent me home. Three days later i scheduled a ortho appointment an he told me i have level 3 sep. shoulder. I was kinda surprised because i had pretty good ROM and the pain wasnt that intense to be honest. In my defense i try to get to the boxing gym 2-3 times a week and I think my shoulder strength may have helped from making things worse pain wise from the crash, or possibly having to deal with a straight dislocation. Anyway the ortho didnt really give me any restrictions other than light duty at work (electrician) for a few weeks. Next week i start with a PT so we will see how that goes i guess. Being i just started boarding at 39 more than a few people have told me to trade my board for skees but damn i really like snowboarding......maybe i am getting into this shit to late in life lol.....thoughts????


When starting, skiing has a few different injuries that can still lay you up. Keep up with snowboarding, just stick to the Blue runs and learn how to fall. Some people here wear body armor jackets that supposedly help with falls. I don't, but wish I did back in my park days. Maybe get a tailpad as well. Best advice I can offer is, train your legs in the off-season or when you can't ride, then ride as many days in a row as you can. It's hard to learn when you only get a couple days here and there. Good luck and heal up.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Spencer Olson said:


> Well I appreciate all the information from all of you thanks!! I went to urgent care the day after it happened and had a x-ray which came back negative. The moron (In my opinion) dr. said no break no worries and sent me home. Three days later i scheduled a ortho appointment an he told me i have level 3 sep. shoulder. I was kinda surprised because i had pretty good ROM and the pain wasnt that intense to be honest. In my defense i try to get to the boxing gym 2-3 times a week and I think my shoulder strength may have helped from making things worse pain wise from the crash, or possibly having to deal with a straight dislocation. Anyway the ortho didnt really give me any restrictions other than light duty at work (electrician) for a few weeks. Next week i start with a PT so we will see how that goes i guess. Being i just started boarding at 39 more than a few people have told me to trade my board for skees but damn i really like snowboarding......maybe i am getting into this shit to late in life lol.....thoughts????


Started last year at 38. Dropped my first (very small) cliff yesterday. Agree with Kenai, people are idiots. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

